# Not sure the red bike is 67



## bike (Jul 17, 2015)

TRYING TO DETERMINE YEAR OF RED BIKE I never like to say I have the best cause someone shows me wrong- but it is the best I have ever seen- I have to dust off my bike if for sale.  I am interested min 1400 cash DIVIDE it as you like it at Howes or at a later sh0w-I put the price cause everyone seems to ask-thanks- these are fragile bikes and I will not pack - this is the bottom of the line- remember sears has BEST BETTER Good or whatever and this has no 2 speed no springer ad no tail light but there is still clearcoat on it trades ok if you are serious here is one dusty pic


  plenty of junkers outhere if that is your thing. If you have a better bike for somewhat  less I will buy it.  I just want really fine boys spaceliners that have not been poished clean or taken apart.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 18, 2015)

As I recall (but, BrentP would know best), your 7 bar Spaceliner production wasn't started till 1968.
You can check your serial on the "Ultimate Spaceliner reference" in the middleweight section.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=35629


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

